# EKG Questions



## chet (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi,
Could anybody tell me if there are a lot of questions on EKG's on the NREMT exam? And what about the revised trauma score, glascow coma scale and apgar?? I am taking the test Friday and know nothing about EKG's and I'm wondering if I should try to start memorizing the numbers for  the gcs and the rest. I finally got the rule of nines down at least! I'm going for the EMT-B exam, heard there are a lot of medic questions thrown in. Starting to freak out a bit, so any replies would be very much appreciated!!!!!! Oh yeah and what about IV's too....


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 24, 2013)

roxy said:


> Hi,
> Could anybody tell me if there are a lot of questions on EKG's on the NREMT exam? And what about the revised trauma score, glascow coma scale and apgar?? I am taking the test Friday and know nothing about EKG's and I'm wondering if I should try to start memorizing the numbers for  the gcs and the rest. I finally got the rule of nines down at least! I'm going for the EMT-B exam, heard there are a lot of medic questions thrown in. Starting to freak out a bit, so any replies would be very much appreciated!!!!!! Oh yeah and what about IV's too....



you need to know gcs, apgar and the trauma score. Make sure you know the rule of 9s for peds as well.

you wont be asked to identify cardiac strips but may be asked some basic questions (I am not sure about this one, it has been a while since I did my basic test)

you may want to do some research on the exam. the setup is probably different than what you are used to from your class. you also need to know your skill sheets as there will be questions asking the order in which you do things. 

There are tons of threads similar to this with great advise on the site. try browsing the NREMT forum or trying the search feature.


----------



## chet (Aug 24, 2013)

Oh thanks so much, I will start banging as much as I can into this head of mine!


----------



## medicdan (Aug 24, 2013)

I discourage you from "cramming" for this exam, its not going to help you as a provider, and will have limited utility for the exam. Focus on learning the material so you can internalize it, review your textbook, class notes, etc, and consider an online review if you wish.

The material tested will all be stuff you should have seen before in class... nothing out of scope.


----------



## chet (Aug 24, 2013)

I've been studying for the past 3 months, not cramming. I live in MA and the course I attended trained us for a different exam (PSI) for some stupid reason they didn't have the up to date book and didn't even tell us MA would be switching over until the day of our practical exam. I've been scouring the internet and various books trying to prepare for the NREMT. SO I just wanted to know if I should devote this last week to the things I really am not familiar with. That's all thanks


----------



## Gastudent (Aug 24, 2013)

Don't worry about the Basic test it isn't that hard. As long as you know the stuff medic tim told you about you should be fine. It is a very basic  test you will not need any advanced knowledge for it. My advice is to take a break from studying and relax. The latest study on the NREMT website says that the National first time pass rate for the basic is 72%, so as you can see most people pass it the first time around and I am sure you will as well. Good luck with it and let us know how it goes.^_^


----------



## chet (Aug 24, 2013)

Wow,
It blows my mind how nice some of you people are...thank you so much, it has been a long road for me, jeez can you believe I finished training in April? Had to wait 6 weeks for the results of the practical. You made me feel so much better gas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jambi (Aug 24, 2013)

There are ECG strips on the NREMT medic test and they are of poor quality.  There is enough to get a general identification on them, and they're usually serve a secondary role to the question.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 24, 2013)

roxy said:


> Wow,
> It blows my mind how nice some of you people are...thank you so much



Don't hear that very often.... We need USAF back :lol:


----------



## Aprz (Aug 24, 2013)

No rhythm strips on the national registry for EMT. Rhythm interpretation is a paramedic skills.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 24, 2013)

Aprz said:


> No rhythm strips on the national registry for EMT. Rhythm interpretation is a paramedic skills.



Oops! I thought he was asking about the medic exam.  Sorry about that!


----------

